# Shorty Headers



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Any opinions on the performance value of these?
http://sfxperformance.com/parts/JBA1809.htm


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I have the ceramic ones on my goat. I'm not sure how much of a power gain I got from them because my first dyno pull was after I had the headers, LPE intake and Magnaflow catback installed. 350 hp/350 tq at the wheels is what I got on the first pull. How much of that was from the headers... I don't know. But regardless, I was pleased with the results because the average rear wheel horsepower and torque that I've seen on stock '05's have been around 330/330. But one thing for sure is you'll save a lot of weight compared to the stock headers.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

I really liked the jba shorties when I had my 05 goat, I thought they definately added some power. I dont know exactly how much but I could tell the car had a bit more in it. If you are doing exhaust components a custome x pipe might be a good idea and easy mod for a local muffler shop.

I went with shorties because I was in california if emissions wasnt an issue I would of gotten long tubes.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Never thought even to look do these come with headers stock ?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

You just can't beat the cost! Most headers for the GTO are $800-$1200. But I dono't wanna buy em if there is not (at least) a noticable power gain.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

lotaguts said:


> Never thought even to look do these come with headers stock ?


NO! They are cast manifolds.....


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> You just can't beat the cost! Most headers for the GTO are $800-$1200. But I dono't wanna buy em if there is not (at least) a noticable power gain.


If you live in California buy the shorties (carb legal) if you live anywhere else get longtubes!!:cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> If you live in California buy the shorties (carb legal) if you live anywhere else get longtubes!!:cheers


The longtubes arnnn't bolt on, are they? Or is there some cuttin and weldin involved? (no emissions laws in SC!!)


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> The longtubes arnnn't bolt on, are they? Or is there some cuttin and weldin involved? (no emissions laws in SC!!)


Hell no!!! The ones I sell are *direct bolt on headers (with cat's)*!!!!!! Call me for pricing, I'm running a special right now!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> You just can't beat the cost! Most headers for the GTO are $800-$1200. But I dono't wanna buy em if there is not (at least) a noticable power gain.


Excellent point.........why bother with a shortie if gain is minimal, (which it is). Bite the bullet and get a good set of Kooks LT's. I have learned throughout the years of drag racing that it pays to do it right the first time. Don't be penny wise and dollar foolish. Save $$$$$ for the LT's


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Hell no!!! The ones I sell are *direct bolt on headers (with cat's)*!!!!!! Call me for pricing, I'm running a special right now!


Under $800.?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Under $800.?


Can't say... gotta call. I go to lunch in 30 minutes.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

GTODEALER said:


> Can't say... gotta call. I go to lunch in 30 minutes.


pm sent


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

if steve can get them low enough for you then get them. my car woke up alot after i put the longtubes on. plus the sound, in my opinion, is awesome. i can't wait til friday when i get it dyno'd


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

BlueBomber said:


> if steve can get them low enough for you then get them. my car woke up alot after i put the longtubes on. plus the sound, in my opinion, is awesome. i can't wait til friday when i get it dyno'd


What other mods do you have? I'd be curious what you dyno, since we have similiar cars.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

slp longtubes, ngk TR55IX plugs, new era cai


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

BlueBomber said:


> if steve can get them low enough for you then get them. my car woke up alot after i put the longtubes on. plus the sound, in my opinion, is awesome. i can't wait til friday when i get it dyno'd


 glad you like 'em!:cheers


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

so i took my car to get dyno'd this mornin and when i got there the guy doing the dyno says he's doesn't have anyway of actually tuning the pcm on the car. this kind of disappointed me but i decided to see how much my car was putting out, so we went ahead and ran it on the dyno. we did two runs my peak rwhp was 327.6, peak torque was 337.31 on the first run, and 313.3 rwhp, and 322.61 ft/lbs torque on the second run. do these numbers sound correct for the mods i have on the car? also, how do you convert these numbers to what is being put out at the crank?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

See, I don't get how GM advertised 350hp and 360ftlbs torque (stock) in 2004 when nobody I know has dynoed anywhere near there.:confused :confused :willy:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> See, I don't get how GM advertised 350hp and 360ftlbs torque (stock) in 2004 when nobody I know has dynoed anywhere near there.:confused :confused :willy:


They are talking about "crank hp". Most 04's dyno 290-300 rwhp stock, so, I'd say that the mods you have are working very well. With the rwhp and tq you are really close to 400 crank w/o a tune, tune it and she'll come alive!!:cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> They are talking about "crank hp". Most 04's dyno 290-300 rwhp stock, so, I'd say that the mods you have are working very well. With the rwhp and tq you are really close to 400 crank w/o a tune, tune it and she'll come alive!!:cheers


I guess manufactures rarely advertise rear wheel horse power numbers because it dosn't sound as impressive.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> I guess manufactures rarely advertise rear wheel horse power numbers because it dosn't sound as impressive.


ABSOLUTELY!!! Think about it, if they said that you can buy the new 295 rwhp GTO (in 2004) or the "better" 330 rwhp 2005-2006 GTO would you have been impressed..... no.


----------

